# Happy birthday, Otaku!



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

And how very gentlemanly of you to be older than I am

Have a wonderful day, Gary!


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Happy Birthday, Otaku!


----------



## hedg12 (Jul 6, 2008)

Happy Birthday Gary! Hope it's a great one!


----------



## BioHazardCustoms (Aug 5, 2009)

Happy Birthday! Hope you have a great day!


----------



## DarkLore (Jan 25, 2009)

Happy Birthday


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)




----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

Happy Birthday!


----------



## Copchick (Apr 10, 2012)

Happy Birthday!


----------



## graveyardmaster (May 14, 2012)

happy birthday


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol:Happy Birthday Gary!!! I hope you know how special you are and that you are treated that way all day long...shoot...how about all WEEK? YES! A birthday WEEK! Sounds like a plan! Have a GREAT one!


----------



## halstaff (Nov 18, 2009)

Have a great birthday Gary!


----------



## Lunatic (Oct 3, 2006)

Happy Birthday Otaku!


----------



## psyko99 (Jan 11, 2008)

*Happy Birthday Gary!!!!*


----------



## Otaku (Dec 3, 2004)

Damn, another year come and gone...
Thanks everyone - I wish my kids would remember my birthday!


----------



## The Pod (Sep 15, 2009)

Happy Birthday!!!


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

Happy Birthday Otaku!


----------



## Joiseygal (Sep 3, 2008)

Have a Happy B-Day!!!!


----------



## CreeepyCathy (Mar 28, 2009)

Happy Birthday!


----------



## Headless (Sep 4, 2011)

Happy Birthday Gary! Hope you had a sensational day.


----------



## PrettyGhoul (Oct 7, 2005)

* Happy Birthday Gary!! I hope you enjoyed a wonderful day and have a great year!! *


----------



## BunchOfHocusPocus (May 23, 2012)

Happy Birthday!! Hope you have a great one!! =D


----------



## The Halloween Lady (Aug 18, 2010)

Happy, happy birthday!


----------



## heresjohnny (Feb 15, 2006)

Happy Birthday Gary!


----------



## Death's Door (Mar 22, 2006)

Happy Birthday to ya!!!


----------



## beelce (Jul 21, 2007)

Happy birthday Otaku...
Hope you have a GREAT BIG HAPPY BIRTHDAY........


----------

